# PEOPLE WHO SAY LOOK AT THIS........ AND THEN



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

People who give you links to stuff but dont link the link up properly

like saying .... check http://www.kissmycock.co.uk/aisjfaskfja ... 'asdjf'a;j

and when you click it there is no bloody link,....

Its well annoying....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Who did that?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Who did that?


I think he's referring to this thread:

http://www.ttforumzbb.co.uk/ttforumbabb ... ?t=961A874


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Who did that?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd like to have a whinge about people who send these complaints about threads with links which don't work, and therefore dumbasses like me click on the link to see what you mean and find that the link doesn't work, which was obviously what you were referring to in the first place.....D'OH ! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

AND THERE MY FRIEND LIES THE IRONY !!!

MUAHAHAHAHAH

Ok well lets draw a line under this one.....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> AND THERE MY FRIEND LIES THE IRONY !!!
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...


I think that somebody was bored this morning ...................


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually, what annoys me more is people that post

LOOK AT THIS...

and then just post a link.

Without telling you a little bit about what the story/video/picture etc is going to be.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Kell said:


> Actually, what annoys me more is people that post
> 
> LOOK AT THIS...
> 
> ...


Yeah, but LOOK AT THIS:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=60874


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

che6mw said:


> Yeah, but LOOK AT THIS:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=60874


Quality :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

& then like a numpty I did "click" TWICE  :lol:


----------

